# Circle cutting jigs design ideas?



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

The layout of the typical router circle cutting jig is plenty obvious. I am curious though, how do you adjust the pivot pin, and what are folks using for the pivot pin? The circle cutting jig that shipped with my Firestorm router is the only reason I keep it around instead of grabbing a second KM12VC Hitachi. 

I have seen an intriguing idea from Phil Thien for a router table based jig http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cj.htm

I have also seen circle cutting jigs for the band saw but none of them interesting enough to post here...

Does anyone have any better ideas for cutting circles?


----------



## breakfastchef (Jan 14, 2008)

*Try This Link For Some Ideas*

Here is a link to a thread at www.audiokarma.org on circle-cutting router jigs. http://www.audiokarma.org/forums/showthread.php?t=192163&highlight=circle+router+jig


----------



## losttool (Dec 6, 2008)

*Cool Tools*

I saw a woman on cool tools last weekend that was cutting a circle with a circular saw that had a contoured blade and a compass hooked on the saw. It looked like it worked. 
The link is www.arcusblade.com
:yes:


----------



## Gold Tie (Dec 7, 2008)

losttool said:


> I saw a woman on cool tools last weekend that was cutting a circle with a circular saw that had a contoured blade and a compass hooked on the saw. It looked like it worked.
> The link is www.arcusblade.com
> :yes:


You can make the same thing with a piece of plywood. Just cut out a box the same size as your skillsaw or jigsaw deck and rip the rest of it down to an arm to set your screw and make it into a compass!

Anybody make circles with a table saw?


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

> Anybody make circles with a table saw?


Sure, an old trick, but it requires the circle being "roughed in" to within about 1/4" of the finished circle.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't know if this helps you but you could check out these.
https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/library/infiniteovaljig.pdf
this ones rustic
Beam Compass Jig for Router
one for the table saw
American Woodworker
another router circle jig
HOME IMPROVEMENT : Power Tools : Cutting Curves With a Router : DIY Network
Ken


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I make a lot of different diameter rings/holes that need to be pretty accurate so this is what I came up with to quickly change sizes. The measuring tapes are offset 1/4" (bit diameter) to quickly measure for inner or outer diameter and it will also have dust collection capabilities as soon as I drill the hole and add the fitting. The pivot pin is just a 1/4" bolt with the head cut off and a hole drilled in it for the locking pin (a finish nail :blush that sits in a groove. I am actually making a similar one today for use with my plunge router since it's a real pain to adjust bit height for multiple passes on the laminate trimmer. BTW, sorry for using photobucket for the pictures. I added them to my gallery here but I could not figure out how to attach them even with all the instructions available! :blush:


----------

